# New here, but married 25 yrs



## jywilli69 (Apr 3, 2019)

Name is Jayson, I have been married 25 yrs. I have 2 adult kids. Son is 22 and daughter is turning 29 this year with a baby.
Hopefully get some good insight on this forum. I have been lurking about 2 weeks.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

What’s the situation? Is there an issue?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome and we hope we can offer you the help you need.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome - hopefully you can get what guidance you need here!


----------

